# Kaufhilfe 24 Zoll Mountainbike!



## trinova (1. Oktober 2012)

*Wir hoffen Ihr könnt uns beraten / Unterstützen bei der richtigen Bikewahl für unseren Junior!  *

Er ist gerade 8 Jahre alt geworden, 25kg schwer, 130cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von 61cm. Er hat jetzt angefangen im Verein zu fahren. Ein Rennen hat er hinter sich und er hat quasi Blut geleckt. Dabei haben wir eben auch bemerkt das sein Fully vollkommen ungeeignet ist. Deshalb hier jetzt die Frage was eure Meinung ist zu, was wir greifen sollten! Haben jetzt ja Zeit bis spätestens zur nächsten Saison was passendes zu finden. 

Die Rennen die gefahren werden sind Cross Country / Mountaibike Rennen für Kids. Hierfür trainieren sie auch 

Schraubermäßig hab ich keine Ambitionen und auch kein Talent!  Deshalb sollte es schon ein fertiges Bike sein. Preislich möglichst auch nicht gerade in Regionen wo ein Scott Race schwebt!

*Vielleicht hat ja hier auch jemand eins zu verkaufen weil sein Sohnemann umsteigt?*

Freu mich auf alle Fälle über alle Kommentare die mich ernst nehmen!


----------



## Y_G (1. Oktober 2012)

sag doch mal ne Hausnummer was das Budget angebt, also wenigstens in etwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinova (1. Oktober 2012)

Unter 450, hoffe da gibts was!


----------



## Y_G (2. Oktober 2012)

veilleicht geht bei der Größe ja auch schon ein kleines 26". Wenn Du nicht selber schrauben willst schau Dir mal das 24" und das 26" small bei Isla an... ist vom Budget vielleicht nicht eine Punktlandung aber schau halt mal ...


----------



## trinova (2. Oktober 2012)

Liegt leider überm Budget. Gibts alternativen?


----------



## Y_G (2. Oktober 2012)

Wenn er wirklich Rennen fahren will und nicht nur hinterher fahren soll musst Du imho schön was gutes holen. Ich denke an gebraucht kommst Du nicht vorbei


----------



## trinova (2. Oktober 2012)

Problem ist halt nur, wo findet man denn sowas gebraucht? :'(
Gibts denn nicht brauchbare Sachen von zb. Merida o.ä.? Was ist mit marinbike?

Oder hat hier vielleicht jemand doch was anzubieten?


----------



## trinova (2. Oktober 2012)

*Was ist denn z.B. mit: *
*MTB Hai Rookie RC 24


* *oder Centurion R'Bock Ultimate 24 2012  *

*oder Kona Kula 24 blue metallic? *


----------



## jd_odin (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
mein Sohn ist auch 8 Jahre, 1,37 cm groß und wir haben am WE ein 24 Zoll Radon für ihn gekauft (dieses Modell => http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Kid-240_id_18584_.htm).
Rahmen ist gut, Austattung soweit OK, Gewicht ca. 12 Kg, aber da lässt sich noch einiges rausholen. Der Preis ist für das gebotene mehr als fair.
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Judoka2012 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Radon habe ich auch im Blick. Wie ist denn die Farbe in Natura? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie den Wiederverkaufswert massiv drückt!


----------



## Y_G (3. Oktober 2012)

also 12 kg wären für mich schon Ausschlusskriterium, imho sollte sowas sub10 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinova (3. Oktober 2012)

Find ich auch zu schwer und Drehgriff Schaltung kommt auch nicht in Frage. Ist ungeeignet wenn Rennen gefahren werden sollen! 

Was ist denn mit denen die ich aufgezählt habe? Das Centurion ist derzeit mein Favorit!


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Oktober 2012)

Die von dir vorgeschlagenen RÃ¤der kenne ich nicht, aber vielleicht wÃ¤re das Kaniabike Twentyfour noch eine Alternative.

499â¬, 8,9kg ohne Pedale
Auch mit Federgabel (RST Air) lieferbar, dann aber schwerer und teurer (699 â¬)
Hat allerdings nur 8 GÃ¤nge und ebenfalls Drehgriffschaltung.
Gegen Aufpreis kann aber eine zweifach-Kurbel inkl. Umwerfer und Schaltgriff mitgekauft werden.

http://kaniabikes.eu/shiftngrow.php

Oder einfach spÃ¤ter selbst aufrÃ¼sten. Dann ist es nicht mit einem Schlag so teuer, und das Kind kann sich erst an die GrÃ¶Ãe und dann an die neue Schaltung gewÃ¶hnen. Ist vielleicht eine Ãberlegung wert.

Ãbrigens gibt es auch "GroÃe", die mit Drehgriffschaltung Rennen fahren. Gibt es ja auch fÃ¼r GroÃe und gar nicht mal so gÃ¼nstig z.B. von SRAM.


----------



## trinova (3. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus das Bike. Drehgriff ist aber wie gesagt nicht geeignet. Er hatte ja auch ein fully mit Rapidfire und 21 Gang und kam prima klar. Ein Umstieg auf Drehgriff und 8 Gang gleicht also einem Rückschritt.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ok, wenn er mit den anderen Schaltgriffen und vorne mehrfach Schaltung schon klar gekommen ist, würde ich auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## trinova (3. Oktober 2012)

Weiß denn jemand wie schwer das BULLS Nova Team disc 24'' ist? Find absolut nichts im Netz!


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Centurion R'Bock Ultimate 24 ist sicherlich ein interessantes Bike, aber der Listenpreis liegt bei â¬ 649 - dÃ¼rfte beim vorgegebenen Budget schwer werden.

Die "Kinder-MTBs" von Marin bekommt man gelegentlich recht gÃ¼nstig und das 2013er Bayview Trail Disc kÃ¶nnte eine gute Ausgangsbasis sein - aber wenn das Bike wirklich fÃ¼r Rennen eingesetzt werden soll, sind da noch einige Optimierungen nÃ¶tig...

Ein gebrauchtes Scott Scale RC JR wÃ¤re wohl eine deutlich bessere Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinova (3. Oktober 2012)

Hab das centurion für 522 gefunden. Scott race gebraucht würde ich natürlich nehmen, aber woher?


----------



## chris5000 (4. Oktober 2012)

Sollte hier nicht ein Orbea MX 24 - Team oder XC einen ziemlich optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Preisvorstellung und Gewicht darstellen?


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Oktober 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Sollte hier nicht ein Orbea MX 24 - Team oder XC einen ziemlich optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Preisvorstellung und Gewicht darstellen?



Das MX 24 TEAM sollte in der Tat eine gute Wahl für den angedachten Einsatzzweck sein 

Mit einem Listenpreis von  429 bleibt dann auch noch etwas vom Budget für "zwingend notwendige" Tuningmaßnahmen übrig...


----------



## trinova (4. Oktober 2012)

Marinbikes vertreibt nach eigenen Aussagen das Bayview Trail Disc nicht in Deutschland. Dort gibts ohne Scheibe. Es sei mal dahin gestellt ob "Kind" es braucht! 

Die Sache hat sich aber heut trotzdem erledigt. Waren heut noch mal bei ortsansässigen Dealer und mein sohn hat sich nicht mehr vom 24'er Stevens team loseisen lassen. Also isses das geworden! Ob ich drann was machen muss? Keine Ahnung sagt ihrs mir!


----------



## Y_G (4. Oktober 2012)

Tja wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe ist das mit 12.5 kg angegeben. Dazu noch die Toleranz beim messen und die Pedale sind das wohl knapp 13 kg.für mich mindestens 3 kg zu schwer...


----------



## Jene (4. Oktober 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das MX 24 TEAM sollte in der Tat eine gute Wahl für den angedachten Einsatzzweck sein
> 
> Mit einem Listenpreis von  429 bleibt dann auch noch etwas vom Budget für "zwingend notwendige" Tuningmaßnahmen übrig...




.... wir sind ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einen 24-Zoll MTB.

Leider konnten wir das "Orbea MX 24 Team" in NRW noch nirgend wo finden. Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns?

Wir haben Orbea hierzu sowie zu Geometriedaten bereits angeschrieben - doch deren Antworten sind bislang wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Oktober 2012)

trinova schrieb:


> Waren heut noch mal bei ortsansässigen Dealer und mein sohn hat sich nicht mehr vom 24'er Stevens team loseisen lassen. Also isses das geworden!



Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Rennen!



trinova schrieb:


> Ob ich drann was machen muss? Keine Ahnung sagt ihrs mir!



Wenn Du hier im Forum gelandet bist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass Du unbedingt was machen musst - gibt hier zahlreiche Erziehungsberechtigte mit einer zwanghaften Fahrradoptimierungsstörung... 

Wie auch immer, reden wir denn nun vom 2013er Stevens Team M in 24" oder vom 2012er Stevens Team M in 24"?

Unabhängig von Deiner Antwort und auf Basis der Daten aus dem Netz der Netze würde ich folgende Komponenten tauschen.

1. Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe in 24 x 1.85 
2. Pedale: Die montierten Spielzeugpedale würde ich bei Rennen ganz bestimmt nicht fahren (lassen)...
3. Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kassette: Hier würde ich auf 2012er Shimano SLX-Komponenten umrüsten
4. Bremsen: Würde ich nach ein paar Ausfahrten ggf. gegen Avid Single Digit 7 tauschen. In div. Online-Shops werden oft wirklich günstige Komplettsets mit passenden Bremshebeln angeboten


----------



## trinova (4. Oktober 2012)

Wir reden vom 2012 Stevens.


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Oktober 2012)

Jene schrieb:


> Leider konnten wir das "Orbea MX 24 Team" in NRW noch nirgend wo finden. Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns?



...NRW ist eben doch größer, als man denkt 

Wie auch immer:

http://www.tts-store.de/

http://www.bergmann-versand.de/

http://www.michalik-kevelaer.de/

http://www.thebikeshop.de/


----------



## Jene (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Händler-Liste von der Orbea-Homepage haben wir für unseren PLZ-Breich (ca. 150 km um PLZ 41...) fast komplett angerufen - leider bislang ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wir verkaufen ein sehr wenig gebrauchtes Merida Dakar Team-V







http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike/3660/1019/1019/60002/design1.html

FP: 300.-


----------



## FreddyCH (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Trinova,

habe schon etwas berichtet unten: FreddyCh
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531613&page=3

Unsere Tochter fährt auch Rennen. Sie wird in 2012 U11-2 in 2013 fahren.
Was super mir diesen Rahm ist dass wir können 26" LRS montiert. 
Ich werde bald mit gewicht angabe und Bilder berichtet . 

Grüße


----------



## trinova (9. Oktober 2012)

Du hast aber nicht noch zufällig ein 20Zoll jetzt zu verkaufen? Hab noch nen 2 Jahre jüngeren und da bräuchte ich auch was passendes! :-D


----------

